# Hi from Missouri. Any advice?



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats your height and weight. 

Dunno about necro rules...


----------



## ChloricName34 (Nov 6, 2015)

Argo said:


> Whats your height and weight.
> 
> Dunno about necro rules...


I'm about 5'7 and about 170 pounds.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You should go with a 156 at the biggest. 

If your toes aren't touching the front then the boot is to big. I have messed up toenails before too but it's because I didn't trim them. If you're in a 12 and your toes aren't touching then downsize your boots and you will be good with a regular width board.


----------



## ChloricName34 (Nov 6, 2015)

Argo said:


> You should go with a 156 at the biggest.
> 
> If your toes aren't touching the front then the boot is to big. I have messed up toenails before too but it's because I didn't trim them. If you're in a 12 and your toes aren't touching then downsize your boots and you will be good with a regular width board.


Seriously? I'm the same height as my dad and he bought from the burton store and they gave him a 159. Either way, will size twelves need a wide board? Also, do my toes just brush against the front or like they should be in constant contact?
Oops, you mentioned the wide thing already. I'm not sure about my feet right now but would thirteens need a wide? I'm just wondering if my feet suddenly grow. Thanks! Are bindings boots and boards generally cross compatible?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

12 and above are in need of a wide board usually. 

Board size is subjective and a 159 is going to be alright. I would recommend 156 as you upper limit but in reality that's 3cm difference.


----------



## ChloricName34 (Nov 6, 2015)

Argo said:


> 12 and above are in need of a wide board usually.
> 
> Board size is subjective and a 159 is going to be alright. I would recommend 156 as you upper limit but in reality that's 3cm difference.


Ok thanks. Right now, I'm looking at three boards. DC mega, Capita DOA, and Step Child Sleazy Rider. I know it's going to be hard to do all of the disciplines, but I would like perhaps the most well rounded board? I'm leaning torwards the stepchild but are there any major problems with any of the companies? And also bindings and boots. I'm not sure where to start. Should I start individual threads in each subforum?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

DOA is a great board that is closer to a do it all than the others are. Capita is also a great company to deal with. 

Throw some union contacts on it and be happy.

Try on some mid stiff boots. You will have to get your feet in the boots to know if they are for you...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

only advise...move from misery


----------



## ChloricName34 (Nov 6, 2015)

After lurking the threads, I saw that some people didn't really enjoy the transworld good wood test, at least a lot of people had some conflicting ideals? Is it a decent place to find, decent boards? I also heard that Rome and capita and never summer makes good boards, and also good companies. Should I relook at board options? I know capita makes the DOA but should I look at some Rome or never summer boards? I know never summer make nice longboards, and most say their better with snowboards so.. Thanks!


----------



## cmb_06 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey I can help you get a good set up. Pm me.


----------

